# '95 Quest - ECM Diagnostics mode - Help pls!



## Mechtastic (May 19, 2011)

*Hello everyone, *

I have a 1995 Nissan Quest, and couldn't find a 'specific vehicle' spot on our forums here,

I've looked for hours here in Denver to find an OBD1 reader, but NO-ONE has one.

I was told that I can start the ECM/ECU in diagnostics mode by jumping two of the pins (of the 14 pins), so that the 'check engine' light would flash morse code, providing any engine codes.

I've found a diagram of the pins, but no-where could I find the guide/instructions for -this year, 1995-

Will you please help me?

THANK YOU SO MUCH!
-Eric


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

What does the label under the hood indicate? OBD1 or OBD2?
You might be probing the Nissan Consult connector...


----------

